# Me 262 Zerstorer FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the 1/72 Revell Me 262 Zerstorer I recently finished, it was built SFTB and was painted with Model Master enamels.

I wanted to paint this model in a slightly different camouflage pattern then most Me 262's are painted in so I went with a tiger stripe style of camo.



































































Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

While your build is, as always, outstanding, and the plane is very interesting, it looks like a very awkward design. Can't imagine it being very successful.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks walsing!

Not all the German 'paper projects' were winners, I suspect this airplane might have been underpowered with the standard Jumo 004 engines, however there were improved versions of the 004 that were planned to be built that would have produced more power.

more pics of this model...

































Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great photography as ever - even the fuel truck! Is this a what-if kit based on the Me 262, or a plane which really was at the planning or prototype stage?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Cro-Magnon Man.
This version of the Me 262 was just one of many that was on the drawing boards of Messerschmitt employees as the war ended, no telling if this design was to have been considered worthy to start detailed design studies or even wind tunnel models.


Agentsmith


----------

